# Kinzua/allegheny Resevoir



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

anybody been there lately? need some reports getting ready to go up 1st week of june.any reports would help alot! big lake im trying to stay on the PA section of the lake. thanks


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Try walleyecentral.com and look up there fishing reports. Also, do a search on Kinzua on their website. There are several guys there that fish that lake.
ski


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

thanks ski -but i know the lake pretty good.the problem is theres a eye tourney coming up so everybody is tight lipped.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Do you mean the tourney in July? I was up there fishing early in the morning when they took off in the morning. It was neat seeing all the boats fly across the lake. This year I want to follow several boats to see where they go to fish. I have been fishing this lake for several years without success. Maybe I can follow them to find where I can fish.
ski


----------



## kinzua (Mar 18, 2005)

just got back from the kinzua, buddy of mine still there. we did good for trout around westline. also hit mead run. didn't fish the lake but did see some boats on it when we came around the mountian.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

ski= the tourney is a cabelas qualifyer june 16-17 theres also a tourney in july.ill be camping up there june 2nd thru the 9th seem to always do good fishing around that time.been going to kinzua since the late 70s kinda got a few areas figured out.


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

any hints on where to fish on the reservoir?? I'll be up that same week at the lake with some friends and I plan on doing some fishing???
What bites there and where can I find them???

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

any help at alll????

Ive searched and searched and can't find any good info.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

u wont find any info!everybody stays pretty tight lipped.if your gonna be up there 6-2 thru 9 ill be there.we will get together look for a boat named FIRST LIGHT we will be camping at hooks brook or handsome lake boat in campground stop by!ill share a few little secrets with u phil


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

lol alright ill keep an eye out for ya! 
sorry though, didnt mean to be a pest about it! Thats amazing that people are so tight lipped about that lake.... I dunno I guess I was just taught differently!
Kinda like software with open source software vs closed source lol


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

i have a hard time getting info too!but over the yrs ive met some locals that have givin me some good advice. the lake is slowly becomming commercialized and the locals and me dont like it! NEVER GO THERE ON A HOLIDAY WEEKEND IT TURNS INTO KIN-ZOO! LOL thats the 1st thing to learn about the lake. clear water and water skiers-jet skis drive the fish deeper exept at night they come in close to shore to feed. just a few clues about the lake. im not kidding look for me and ill help ya out.


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah I can understand with all the tourists coming into town. My friends and I are most likely going to be renting a boat and doing some fishing and I have a portable depth/fish finder that might help me. We are going to be staying at Willow Bay campsite. Wish I had my own boat to take, but I'm still just a poor college student


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

ill try to get by that way if u see me yell im the guy fishing with a wife and 2 dogs on the boat- heres a pic of my boat


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

Cool! Ill keep an eye out for you!!!


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

were u going to college?


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

we use to do well right out of sugerbay. Find the ledge right where it meets the lake. Not a lot of boat traffic. You can launch there too.


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

University of Akron for International Business... and thanks for the tip Joe!

I'm glancing at a map right now and is sugar bay the mouths of the two sugar run rivers/creeks???


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Sorry guys, 
for some reason I was talking about the tournament on lake Chautauqua in NY. Sorry about the confusion. have you guys fished chautauqua?
ski


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

groundedrsx said:


> University of Akron for International Business... and thanks for the tip Joe!
> 
> I'm glancing at a map right now and is sugar bay the mouths of the two sugar run rivers/creeks???


2 feder creeks run into suger bay. the bay is shallow up into you get by the main lake. There are a few ledges. I fished that lake for years as a kid. If you start in the middle of the bay in the morning work wornharness. We use to jig on the ledges, use leaches. any other question send me a pm I have a few spots


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

joe01 said:


> 2 feder creeks run into suger bay. the bay is shallow up into you get by the main lake. There are a few ledges. I fished that lake for years as a kid. If you start in the middle of the bay in the morning work wornharness. We use to jig on the ledges, use leaches. any other question send me a pm I have a few spots


thats 1 of the places i was gonna show u groundedrsx when we meet up


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

groundedrsx said:


> University of Akron for International Business... and thanks for the tip Joe!
> 
> I'm glancing at a map right now and is sugar bay the mouths of the two sugar run rivers/creeks???


when are u guys leaving akron i live in kent we might be able to hook up.im leaving kent by 5am sat morning


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

oh we arent leaving till tuesday morning and will be out there to fish on wed and come back home on thursday... its a short trip this time...


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

ok just look for me and ill keep a look out for you.


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

groundedrsx said:


> Sounds like a plan!


OK -by the way according to AAA gas in PA is alot cheaper like 2.98 to 3.11 per gallon im waiting to fill up everything when i get into PA.when u are putting in 60+ gallons in 20-30 cents difference is alot! later phil


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

good luck guys.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

thanks joe cant wait to get up there saturday morn and start checking out some of the holes i fish and a certain submerged road bed.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

not sure how you guys are going to kinzua,however, I went across 80 to the barkeyville (RT 8) exit and headed north to 62 and took that through franklin, oil city and Tionesta. The gas was unbelievably 10-15 cents cheaper in Oil city and tionesta than in ohio or the gas stations in PA along the highway. 
Just my two cents if thats how your going to the lake.
This was the weekend before Memorial day, when the prices were right at 3.50

ski


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

thats the exact way i allways go .thanks 4 the heads up!


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

well just got back had a great 5 days.sorry didnt meet up with ya groundedrsx big lake just didnt get that far north.well the fishing was outstanding for me. jig fished for eyes right out of the campgroud we stayed at nice point there.then i decided to drift fish using harnesses and bottom bouncers that was the ticket to catching the bigger eyes.my biggest of the week was 26" but i caught around 40+ eyes between 18"and21" had a great time caught 1 38" muskie also a nice trout going back soon cant wait!


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah we didnt even get out on the boat, the girls were being whiney about the cold weather and they made the trip a pain in the @$$ cause they were being quite helpless to say the least... I was really looking forward to getting some fishing in... oh well... I need to get my own boat


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

LOL my wife was being a trooper but i could tell she was getting a little pissed about the weather. she went looking for wood at the campground for a fire and found hardly any well being a week after a holiday everything was gone.so the oldman (me) took the boat and loaded up a bunch of driftwood from the shoreline down the lake.needless to say i earned alot less hassle when she found out i could bring her a endless wood supply. and the BONFIRE BLAZED ON LOL im gonna go back in a month or so


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah we (the guys) are talking about going back in august to do some serious fishing for 3 or 4 days


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

count me and my son in he wanted to go just couldnt get off work.maybe in august he will be able go.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

ice did you fishsuger at all? did you get any pic?


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

joe01 said:


> ice did you fishsuger at all? did you get any pic?


joe mostly fished the main lake across from hooks brook campground.theres 2 cliffs that has like 5-6 creek beds in between them 30ft of water to 40 ft its like a flat between the cliffs. couldnt drift through that area without hooking up with the eyes.i was over at sugar bay for a couple of hrs thats were i caught the muskie.sorry no pics unless u can get my camera out of 70+ft of water LOL


----------



## bolter (Mar 19, 2006)

of trying to fish kinzua, been going to Chautauqua, and it just hasn't been good... the walleye have dropped off, it's just overfished. I am trying to find a good place to rent a cabin, and a boat close to the lake, I've really only found wolf run marina... anyone have any other info. somewhere that i can get a good fishing map etc.. info seems really hard to find.. the fishing tips are helpful you guys have on here, anything else would be great


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah its really hard to find info on that lake, i searched to the ends of the intraweb and couldnt find crap... good luck to ya though!!!


----------

